# Heizbare Einlegesohlen beim Aldi, Hat jemand damit Erfahrung?



## radon-biker-qlt (2. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

da wir den Winter durch biken und ich noch immer keine befriedigende Lösung für meine klten Füße gefunden habe und es ab dem 07.11.13 bei Aldi-Süd "Heizbare Einlegesohlen" gibt, würde mich interessieren, ob jemand mit dem 2012 Modell Erfahrung hat?

Vorallem, interessiert mich der Akku.
Wie lange hält er bei minus graden und wie ist seine Lebensdauer?
Und alles was es noch so zu berichten gibt.

Danke euch


----------



## Harrinfinity (2. November 2013)

Würde mich auch interessieren. Hört sich nämlich nett an, immer warme Füße zu haben <3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tifftoff (2. November 2013)

Das wichtigste: 3 Jahre Garantie!
Im Frühling 2015 geht Du damit wieder zum Aldi und sagst einfach:
Da stimmt irgendwas nicht mit Hasi, äh den Heizeinlegeesohlen.
Und schon bekommt man sein Geld zurück!


----------



## Logic (3. November 2013)

Ich benutze seit mehreren Jahren(4+) beheizbare Einlegesohlen von Tchibo zum Skifahren. Da möchte ich sie auch nicht mehr missen!
Die Akku-Packs meiner Sohlen sind allerdings nicht gerade leicht, bestimmt jeweils an die 100 Gramm. Beim Skifahren ist das nicht störend, fürs Bike könnte ich mir das nicht vorstellen.
Die Akkus/Sohlen haben vier Heizstufen, nutze beim fahren immer Stufe 2 und lasse sie auch meist in der Hütte an, wenn es nicht all zu warm ist. Sind am Ende des Skitags (~7 Std.) dann auch meist leer und kurz vor leer.

Zu heiß soll man die Sohlen, laut Sporthändler, wohl eh nicht einstellen. Irgendwas mit Venenproblemen hat er gesagt.

Hoffe ich konnte etwas behilflich sein.

PS: Die Aktion von TiffToff finde ich ja eher grenzwertig, aber jeder wie er meint :S


----------



## Onkel Manuel (3. November 2013)

Einfach mal hier die Suche benutzen, das Thema Heizsohlen wird so ziemlich jedes Jahr neu durchgekaut...  

Kurz gesagt: Ich hab selber welche. Als Unterstützung z.B. beim Wandern gehts vielleicht noch, aber beim biken im Winter verschieben die das Thema kalte Füße nur etwas nach hinten. Meiner Meinung nach rausgeschmissenes Geld...


----------



## Tobsn (3. November 2013)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> .... aber beim biken im Winter verschieben die das Thema kalte Füße nur etwas nach hinten. Meiner Meinung nach rausgeschmissenes Geld...


Seh ich anders.
Für mich eine der besten Investitionen zum Winterbiken.
Ob es 5° oder -15° hat merk ich mit Heizsohlen nur noch an der Nasenspitze.



radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> ... ab dem 07.11.13 bei Aldi-Süd "Heizbare Einlegesohlen" ...
> Vorallem, interessiert mich der Akku...



Sehen gut aus. Erinnern mich vom Stecke an Thermic.
Gut finde ich das der Akku wohl fest verbaut ist.
Dadurch sehr klein und Witterungsbeständig.
Hatte Anfangs Modelle bei denen man den Akku wechseln kann, das war schon ein Vorteil, aber früher oder später hatte ich immer mit Korrosion zu kämpfen.

Inzwischen hab ich etwas Geld in die Hand genommen und fahre die teuren Thermic. Einfach nur geil.
Super kleiner Akku, steck ich einfach unter die Hose oder Socken
Dank Lithium-Ionen Akku einfach nach jeder Fahrt aufladen und immer voller Akku.

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Therm-ic-Schuhheizung-SmartPack-inklusive-ThermicSole/dp/B0054U6WWQ"]Therm-ic Schuhheizung SmartPack Set ic 1200 (EU, US) inklusive ThermicSole Classic, schwarz/rot/silber: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## jonibeck (4. November 2013)

Was ich euch nur mal empfehlen kann sind folgende Socken:
http://www.rocksports.de/shop/produ...ort-Socke-mit-Logo-400g-m-black-Gr-40-44.html

Zwar werden auch hier ab bestimmten Temperaturen die Füße kalt werden, aber wie lange ich mit den Socken trotz nassen Füßen und tiefen Temperaturen nicht an den Zehen gefroren habe war schon erstaunlich. Ich würde fast sogar behaupten, dass das vor der Fußbodenheizung erstmal die bessere Variante ist. Der Unterschied zu Baumwollsocken ist enorm!


----------



## McNulty (5. November 2013)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da wir den Winter durch biken und ich noch immer keine befriedigende Lösung für meine klten Füße gefunden habe und es ab dem 07.11.13 bei Aldi-Süd "Heizbare Einlegesohlen" gibt, würde mich interessieren, ob jemand mit dem 2012 Modell Erfahrung hat?
> 
> ...


 
Also, ich habe die Einlegesohlen vom Aldi vom letzten Jahr.
Ansonsten: Winterschuhe von Specialized - Modell 2011? - die schwarzen die oben flexibel sind + SPD-Pedale
Schuhe sind schon recht groß gekauft.
Einsatzzweck: Winterfahrten teilweise unter Null ca. 2h-3h.

Mein Eindruck war: Am Anfang sehr warm, dann bald kalt - am Ende eiskalte Füße
Teil des Problems scheinen auch die Cleats zu sein - Kältebrücke

-> aus meiner Sicht keine Kaufempfehlung - Ich überlege auf teuere umzusteigen....

Evt. bin ich auch nur Weichei


----------



## MucPaul (6. November 2013)

McNulty schrieb:


> Also, ich habe die Einlegesohlen vom Aldi vom letzten Jahr.
> Ansonsten: Winterschuhe von Specialized - Modell 2011? - die schwarzen die oben flexibel sind + SPD-Pedale
> Schuhe sind schon recht groß gekauft.
> Einsatzzweck: Winterfahrten teilweise unter Null ca. 2h-3h.
> ...



Das Problem mit Wärmebrücken hatte ich letzten Winter auch. Mit Isolations-Einlegesohlen ging es dann aber für ein paar Stunden am IsarTrail.

Später bin ich auf meine Merrell GoreTex WanderHalbstiefel und Platformpedale umgestiegen. Das war dann problemlos für eine Tagestour.


----------



## Rolf1962 (6. November 2013)

bin letzten Winter mit Gore Tex Wanderstiefel gefahren. die mit ihren Sauteuren Bike Schuhen hatten gefrorene Zehen. die mit Bergschuhen trockene nicht verschwitzte warme Füsse.


----------



## moxrox (6. November 2013)

Ich hatte mir für letzten Winter die beheizbaren Einlegesohlen von Aldi gekauft. Mit den Einlegesohlen waren auch Ausfahrten ab 2,5 Stunden bei Minusgraden, SIDI Race Sommer Schuhe + dicke Überschuhe, weitaus erträglicher und kann deshalb die Einlegesohlen "wärmstens" empfehlen. Ohne möchte ich nicht mehr fahren, wenn das Thermometer winterliche Temperaturen zeigt.

Was auch noch zusätzlich hilft, Socken ausschneiden und über die Radschuhe ziehen. Darüber dann die Überschuhe oder gleich 2x Überschuhe als Zwiebelprinzip.

Übrigens, wer zu feuchten Füssen neigt friert auch schneller und hier gibt es einen guten Tipp um länger warme Füsse zu behalten. Aluminium-Chlorid Lösung aus der Apotheke, also ein starkes Anti-Transpirant z.B. Perspirex. Das macht wirklich viel aus, probiert das unbedingt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manson-007 (7. November 2013)

Die Heizungssohle von Aldi ist bestimmt baugleich mit der von Tschibo und Therm-ic. Der Akku selber ist etwa so leicht wie der von Tschibo (110 g), allerdings leichter als der von Therm-ic (135 g).

Therm-ic hält am längsten warm, während die anderen Pendants etwas schwachbrüstig sind. Therm-ic kostet das mehrfache, für wen es sich lohnt, muss jeder selber beurteilen. Wir nutzen alle 3 Modelle in jedem Winter.

Auf dem Bild sind fehlt der Akku von Tschibo, das Teil habe ich einer Freundin verliehen.


----------



## SIEROCK (8. November 2013)

habe mir letztes Jahr ein Paar geholt - eine meiner besten Investitionen
der letzten Jahre!
Habe die Sohlen in meinen normalen Klickschuhen, dazu die billigen Aldi-Über-
schuhe den ganzen Winter durchgefahren.
Die Füsse bzw. die Zehen sind zwar nicht kuschelig warm, aber immerhin
so temperiert, dass es nicht unangenehm kalt ist.
Negativ ist nur der Akku, der max.ca. 8Stunden geladen werden sollte.
Hab ich mit ner billigen Zeitschaltuhr vom Baumarkt gelöst.

Kann die Sohlen nur empfehlen!


----------



## onspeed (10. November 2013)

Hab sie letztes Jahr gekauft - kosten nicht viel und bringen dafür einiges.
Benutze sie auch schon nur mit kurzen Gore sleeves über den radschuhen.
Schlinge dabei das kabel einmal um den Knöchel und befestigen den Akku auf der schuhzunge.


----------



## bummelexpress (12. November 2013)

kann es sein, dass die Heizsohlen nur im harten Außeneinsatz funktionieren? Hab die Dinger gestern abend mal in der Wohnung getestet, aber das es da großartig warm an den Zehen geworden wäre Fehlanzeige.


----------



## Tobsn (12. November 2013)

bummelexpress schrieb:


> kann es sein, dass die Heizsohlen nur im harten Außeneinsatz funktionieren? Hab die Dinger gestern abend mal in der Wohnung getestet, aber das es da großartig warm an den Zehen geworden wäre Fehlanzeige.





Ich sag immer die Wirkung einer Heizsohle merkt man erst, wenn sie ausfällt.


----------



## Matthew7 (12. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen! 
Gab es die wärmenden Sohlen bei Aldi Süd? Im Nord habe ich leider keine finden können! Aber wenn es so ist, dann kommen sie jetzt hoffentlich irgendwann auch bei uns in den Verkauf  hat sich die jemand gekauft und kann positiv davon berichten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummelexpress (12. November 2013)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Ich sag immer die Wirkung einer Heizsohle merkt man erst, wenn sie ausfällt.


du meinst dann wird's noch kälter?


----------



## jonibeck (20. November 2013)

Fahrt ihr alle noch mit Baumwollsocken oder habt ihr trotzdem Sondernmaterialsocken noch kalte Füße und brauch deswegen heizbare Sohlen?


----------



## Qya (21. November 2013)

ich seh bei dem Winter sowieso aus wie Sau ... dann kann ich mich auch so fühlen.
Für größere Touren nehm ich ein zweites Paar mit ansonsten .. shit happens


----------



## 3idoronyh (21. November 2013)

Schon mal Eskimos mit sowas gesehen?

Russen im Winter mit sowas?
 gehen die erst zu Aldi, bevor Sie aus dem Haus gehen?

Wollsocken, dicke, und weite Schuhe, und kein mensch muss frieren!
Bin heute bei minus 2 Grad 80 Km gefahren, habe null gefroren! Rose Winterschuhe und Ullmax Merinosocke.
Sonst nix.


----------



## Harrinfinity (21. November 2013)

Das Beispiel war schlecht. Denn du würdest 100% frieren, wenn du mit der Ausrüstung eines Russen in Russland unterwegs wärst. 


//mobil


----------



## sp00n82 (22. November 2013)

Harrinfinity schrieb:


> Das Beispiel war schlecht. Denn du würdest 100% frieren, wenn du mit der Ausrüstung eines Russen in Russland unterwegs wärst.


Mit Vodka friert man nicht.


----------



## lorenz4510 (22. November 2013)

vodka an den füssen?


----------



## 3idoronyh (22. November 2013)

Harrinfinity schrieb:


> Das Beispiel war schlecht. Denn du würdest 100% frieren, wenn du mit der Ausrüstung eines Russen in Russland unterwegs wärst.
> 
> 
> //mobil


 

Unsinn! 
Solche Völker haben sich sehr gut angepasst, und Klamotten entwickelt, die sehr gut zum Winter passen, und wo sie null drin frieren!
Lange vor und ohne Hightech Müll a la Membran, Faser, und Plastik...
Von Batteriebetriebenen Elektromüllsohlen ganz zu schweigen....

Ich warte noch auf Heizgriffe am Rad, und auf einen nasenwärmer, oder, könnte ich mir auch witzig vorstellen, einen Dödelwärmer; so ene beheizbare Socke, wo der Dödel reinkommt, und dann warrrrmmm wird...


----------



## Qya (22. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> vodka an den füssen?



Vodka wickel ... nur noch anzünden


----------



## moxrox (22. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Wollsocken, dicke, und weite Schuhe, und kein mensch muss frieren!
> Bin heute bei minus 2 Grad 80 Km gefahren, habe null gefroren! Rose Winterschuhe und Ullmax Merinosocke.
> Sonst nix.



Es gibt auch Leute die fahren ohne Winterschuhe bei Minustemperaturen, da ist eben eine beheizbare Einlegesohle von Vorteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harrinfinity (22. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Unsinn!
> Solche Völker haben sich sehr gut angepasst, und Klamotten entwickelt, die sehr gut zum Winter passen, und wo sie null drin frieren!
> Lange vor und ohne Hightech Müll a la Membran, Faser, und Plastik...
> Von Batteriebetriebenen Elektromüllsohlen ganz zu schweigen....:rolleyes



Eben, sie haben sich angepasst. Wenn es unserein schon lange friert haben die noch Hitzefrei. Das wollte ich damit sagen.


----------



## 3idoronyh (22. November 2013)

Harrinfinity schrieb:


> Eben, sie haben sich angepasst. Wenn es unserein schon lange friert haben die noch Hitzefrei. Das wollte ich damit sagen.


 

die haben nicht sich, sondern Ihre Klamotten angepasst.

wolle, weite schuhe, usw.

Elektrische Heizis...das ist "Hightech"!
es sei denn auf dem Mond: bei minus 173 Grad mag das angemessen sein, bei minus ? 2, 3 oder 10 sicher nicht!


----------



## 3idoronyh (22. November 2013)

moxrox schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute die fahren ohne Winterschuhe bei Minustemperaturen, da ist eben eine beheizbare Einlegesohle von Vorteil.


 

Tjaaa, ist die frage: soll man, wenn man OHNE Winterschuhe bei Minus fährt, sich ne Heizsohle reindengeln?

ist ein bischen so, wie bei Minusgraden mit Badehose fahren, aber dann, wegen der nicht passenden Bekleidung, ne Wärmflasche oder was elektrisches als Heizer mitnehmen!

Oder in Sandalen bei minus 10 Grad gehen, und sich wegen der Eiseskälte dann 12 von den Heizpads umschnallen...Unsinn!

Mit guten, normal-guten Klamotten muss niemand frieren.
Ohne solche guiten Klamotten ist alles Hin und her doktorei...


----------



## moxrox (22. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Tjaaa, ist die frage: soll man, wenn man OHNE Winterschuhe bei Minus fährt, sich ne Heizsohle reindengeln?
> 
> ist ein bischen so, wie bei Minusgraden mit Badehose fahren, aber dann, wegen der nicht passenden Bekleidung, ne Wärmflasche oder was elektrisches als Heizer mitnehmen!
> 
> ...



Ist doch gut wenn man eine flexible Alternative hat, beides funktioniert und man kann die Entscheidung den Sportlern selber überlassen.


----------



## 3idoronyh (22. November 2013)

Das stimmt...
Der Sportler (oder Hobbyradler....) kann sich aussuchen: bei Kälte eher Stiefel, Wollsocken und gut, oder Sandalen aka RR Schuhe und Heizelektrosohlen....


----------



## Sickgirl (22. November 2013)

Bißchen muß ich meinem vorposter zustimmen. Ich hatte auch mal so Heizsohlen. Bei richtigen Langen Touren ging die Akkuladung zu neige und dann kamen die kalten Füße. 

Dann fahre ich drei bsi viermal die Woche, da war das immer richtig Streß den akku auf zu laden.

Habe mit dann gebraucht den Northwave Winterstiefel einen Nummer größer gekauft und von meiner Mutter Wollsocken mit dicksten Wolle die sie kriegen konnte stricken lassen.

Seitdem alles super, nur wenn es richtig unter -10° wird es da auch ein bißchen ungemütlich. Überlege mir für den Fall noch ein paar dicke Überschuhe an zu schaffen.

Auf jedenfall kein Streß mehr mit dem Akkumangement.


----------

